# CPT 94772 and modifier 26



## cyndi85 (Jan 20, 2009)

I wonder if anyone can help me. I have a pulmonologist who wants to bill 94772 with a modifier 26. He wants to bill for the interpretation of a pneumocardiogram. Medicaid has denied it with the 26 modifier. Any thoughts?

Cyndi


----------

